
The computer, which can stand on the tip of a grain of rice - srameshc
https://www.cnet.com/news/university-of-michigan-outdoes-ibm-with-worlds-smallest-computer/
======
nabla9
It has Cortex-M0+ 32-bit CPU. Amazing.

